# Tips on Installing Windows 10 on new AMD Desktop



## Super8Boy (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi
I have built a Ryzen 5950X desktop for music production, but haven't installed the Windows OS yet.
I hear Windows 10 Professional is the version to get.
Motherboard is ASUS ProArt X570-CREATOR WiFi + 64Gb of DDR4 Ram.

However, how do I go about this, is there a cheaper way than getting it from the Microsoft site? (without getting a dodgey OEM serial that can't be transferred afterwards)

I would really appreciate if someone could shed some light on this, as I don't really know where to start on the OS installation front.
Note, while there is no disk drive in this desktop, I do have access to USB external Asus DVD drives.

Thank you


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

New Build- Install Windows 11 Pro.

Plenty of Keys on the net.


----------



## Super8Boy (Dec 30, 2021)

I might do (my old music PC), but probably not a pro one, although I must check.
Also, if I upgrade from say a Windows 7 pro to a Windows 10 pro license for arguments sake, does it allow to still use the old computer with the Windows 7 license?

I'm thinking that a fresh new license, unless it is too expensive, will probably be easier


----------



## d.healey (Dec 30, 2021)

Super8Boy said:


> haven't installed the Windows OS


Very wise.

If you must install it you can get a key from G2A pretty cheap - https://www.g2a.com/microsoft-windows-10-pro-microsoft-key-global-i10000083916004


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

Super8Boy said:


> I might do (my old music PC), but probably not a pro one, although I must check.
> Also, if I upgrade from say a Windows 7 pro to a Windows 10 pro license for arguments sake, does it allow to still use the old computer with the Windows 7 license?
> 
> I'm thinking that a fresh new license, unless it is too expensive, will probably be easier


Just buy a Windows 11 pro licence and download from Microsoft.

Build a USB installation media and install from USB pen drive



Download Windows 11


----------



## Super8Boy (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks for your answers and links
Windows 11? 
Why not Windows 10, which would seem like a wiser choice to me, with the issues people are discussing about Windows 11? (AMD performance being one of them from the top of my head)
Having quite a wide range of equipment and drivers to install, I would imagine Windows 10 will have more widespread compatibility and better performance across the board.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

Super8Boy said:


> Thanks for your answers and links
> Windows 11?
> Why not Windows 10, which would seem like a wiser choice to me, with the issues people are discussing about Windows 11? (AMD performance being one of them from the top of my head)
> Having quite a wide range of equipment and drivers to install, I would imagine Windows 10 will have more widespread compatibility and better performance across the board.


AMD performance has been addressed and patched…

Nearly all hardware manufactures have windows 11 drivers…

I wouldn’t worry….Better to install windows 11 from scratch than do an in place upgrade Down the line.

What is your hardrive config?

BTW I’m running a 5950x X570 system myself….

Ive built hundreds of PCs over the years….why complicate things…


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 30, 2021)

Super8Boy said:


> Thanks for your answers and links
> Windows 11?
> Why not Windows 10, which would seem like a wiser choice to me, with the issues people are discussing about Windows 11? (AMD performance being one of them from the top of my head)
> Having quite a wide range of equipment and drivers to install, I would imagine Windows 10 will have more widespread compatibility and better performance across the board.


Speaking from experience, I can see why you'd want to wait it out for a bit. I don't know what DAW you're using, but in my case Cubase doesn't always plays nice with NVidia in Windows 11 (fresh build), along with a bunch of other stuff. Took me weeks and half a head of hair to get back on my feet, sort of, because I still get way more crashes than before when on Win10.

But you know, maybe it'll work for you. Win11 looks nice, though.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Speaking from experience, I can see why you'd want to wait it out for a bit. I don't know what DAW you're using, but in my case Cubase doesn't always plays nice with NVidia in Windows 11, along with a bunch of other stuff. Took me weeks and half a head of hair to get back on my feet, sort of, because I still get way more crashes than before when on Win10.
> 
> But you know, maybe it'll work for you. Win11 looks nice.


What hardware?

In place upgrade or fresh install?


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> What hardware?
> 
> In place upgrade or fresh install?








11900K is set at 5gHz.
NZXT Kraken liquid cooled.
Gigabyte 1060 6gB graphics card
Fresh Win11 install
Ehr.... what else.... that's about it.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 30, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Very wise.
> 
> If you must install it you can get a key from G2A pretty cheap - https://www.g2a.com/microsoft-windows-10-pro-microsoft-key-global-i10000083916004


G2A is one of the shadiest sites to buy stuff from, since they are complicit in money laundering schemes and credit card fraud. They do lots of damage to smaller game devs.
And those grey market Windows keys aren't exactly legal. There were many claims to the contrary in the past because it would indeed be possible to legally sell them, but in reality those keys usually are violating the EULA because they are sourced from countries with lower price tiers and sold to countries that they aren't licensed for. And from consumer perspective you have no way of knowing what you'll get.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> 11900K is set at 5gHz.
> NZXT Kraken liquid cooled.
> Gigabyte 1060 6gB graphics card
> Fresh Win11 install
> Ehr.... what else.... that's about it.


Can you run prime 95 small FFT Without errors? 😜


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

3DC said:


>


Meant legit e-tailors…..it’s not rocket science…😂


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Can you run prime 95 small FFT Without errors? 😜


No idea. But if I'm not mistaken the folks who built it did, along with a bunch of other tests and I'm told it had zero errors, so I'm happy. I know it doesn't say a lot in terms of pushing limits, but my systems run 24/7 (I'm an impatient little bastard) and so far we're good.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Dec 30, 2021)

I have been runing Nuendo 11, initially on Windows 10 and now on Windows 11 Pro for Workstations with a Ryzen 9 5950X, nVidia 3070, 128 GB of RAM, ASRock X570 Taichi, 12 internal drives (4 NVMe, 4 SATA SSD and 4 SATA HDDs) and have had no major "incidents" outside my own fault. But obviously your mileage may vary as different components can give you very different results. Audio interface: Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 v3.

One thing that is still to note is that even though they have said that the Behringer X-Touch is now 100% compatible with Ryzen systems, the last firmware update - 1.22 - had to still be done on an Intel machine. Behringer X-Touch is still not be recognized by the Ryzen system while in update mode (firmware update from 1.21 to 1.22). It is working otherwise, just not in update mode...


----------



## ip20 (Dec 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Meant legit e-tailors…..it’s not rocket science…😂



Are there any reputable and legitimate sites?


----------



## CSS_SCC (Dec 30, 2021)

I don't know where you have bought your components from, but usually retailers have OEM and retail copies of Windows for sale.
Worst case scenario, you can download and install from Microsoft and (at least in Windows 10) there was an option to skip the serial and activate later. The only thing is that after a month they will be nagging you to provide a key and activate.
I would not do that on a computer that I use for my work. In the grand scheme of things just the CPU that you've got is worth 3-4 times more than the retail copy of Windows 10/11 Pro and an OEM copy is 5 times less expensive.


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 30, 2021)

A new OS always brings issues to the table. Issues that are not yet *found*, *reported* or *fixed*. 
Windows 10 is a better choice just because it was there for longer. There are multiple legacy versions of the OS, and tons of community threads to get help. 

That's not because someone has, for now, no issues with Windows 11, that it is the best option to choose.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

Manaberry said:


> A new OS always brings issues to the table. Issues that are not yet *found*, *reported* or *fixed*.
> Windows 10 is a better choice just because it was there for longer. There are multiple legacy versions of the OS, and tons of community threads to get help.
> 
> That's not because someone has, for now, no issues with Windows 11, that it is the best option to choose.


A fresh install On a NEW PC….install windows and drivers and update.

It really is no big deal….why bother with installing windows 10 first?

Its not rocket science to look on the internet for the drivers for your audio interface and any other devices you have.

Fair enough if you’re running an old interface without windows 11 supported drivers but any other reason is just bollocks…

Windows 11 is a gui change with a few tweaks….it’s NOT like new version of OSX that breaks stuff….

EDIT: The OP will be prompted anyway to update to windows 11 soon enough from a windows 10 install….so might as well get his system solid and running like it should under windows 11 before he has projects on the go etc…


----------



## Pictus (Dec 31, 2021)

Super8Boy said:


> Hi
> I have built a Ryzen 5950X desktop for music production, but haven't installed the Windows OS yet.
> I hear Windows 10 Professional is the version to get.
> Motherboard is ASUS ProArt X570-CREATOR WiFi + 64Gb of DDR4 Ram.
> ...


Make sure to update the motherboard BIOS and install the latest chipset driver.
Some tweaks you may like at





Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net


----------

